# Nuevo ByPass en Arequipa



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

Será el segundo en la Avenida Parra y el noveno en la ciudad de Arequipa, el nuevo bypass se localizará al frente de lo que hoy es el Parque Melgar en el distrito de Cercado.
El nuevo paso a desnivel estar finalizado antes de la finalización del actual gibierno municipal y será la tercer obra de este gobierno con respecto al ordenamiento vial (la primera fue el paso a desnivel de la Avenida Mariscal Castilla y la otra es la culminacion del puente consuelo).


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Esta nota va al chasqui, si es que no se consiguen renders.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

K bien k se hagan mas obras en Arequipa.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que buena noticia! Que bonito tu banner.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

O sea que la avenida Parra se convertirá con el tiempo en la primera vía expresa de Arequipa, no? Qué bien!


----------



## Andres1540 (Apr 5, 2006)

La avenida venezuela en todo caso se convertiria en la primera vía expresa de arequipa
porq esta cuenta hasta ahora con 3 by-passes.
1-Av. Venezuela-Av. Mariscal Castilla
2-Av. Venezuela-calle Paucarpata
3-Av. Venezuela-Av. Dolores


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

Juan, la avenida Venezuela tiene 4 pasos a desnivel, te olvidaste el de la avenida Salaverry, no se pasa por debajo sino por arriba, similar a la que esta en el Avelino.
y en la venezuela con la paucarpata son dos bypass (uno de doble sentido y otro de solo un sentido) divididas por la torrentera, pero la mayoria lo considera como si fuera solo uno, si consideramos a ese como dos bypass Arequipa ya tendria 9 pasos a desnivel ( 4 o 5 en la venezuela, 1 en la parra, 1 en cayma, 1 cerca a la cerveceria y 1 en el puente san isidro) , y el de la Parra seria el numero 10, no esta mal para una ciudad que no llega ni al millon de habitantes, considerando que La Paz - Bolivia siendo capital administrativa solo tiene 2 pasos a desnivel.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Andres1540 said:


> La avenida venezuela en todo caso se convertiria en la primera vía expresa de arequipa
> porq esta cuenta hasta ahora con 3 by-passes.
> 1-Av. Venezuela-Av. Mariscal Castilla
> 2-Av. Venezuela-calle Paucarpata
> 3-Av. Venezuela-Av. Dolores


Exacto sobre todo la parte de los arcos, esta avenida yo la encontre un poco muerta de negocios pero si muy bulliciosa hasta altas horas de la noche lo que obviamente indica el alto transito de esta avenida y lo bueno es que tiene varios carriles en algunas partes, los 3 by-passes y puentes peatonales.


----------



## Andres1540 (Apr 5, 2006)

Tienes razon me olvide del by pass de Av. venezuela con Salaverry,y tienes razon para ser una ciudad mediana tiene un buen numero de by-passes,creo q para este año tambien esta pensado hacerse el by pass Av.independencia con paucarpata algo de eso lei en un diario de aca.


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

ya esta aprobado el presupuesto para la construcción de la avenida independencia y tambien el de la avenida dolores con la mariscal castilla, osea en este año se construirán 3 by passes mas.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Oigan pero creo que ese bypass en la Av Parra es innecesario por el momento, ademas lo veo un poco complicado no me lo imagino, ademas la gente de esa zona se opone a este bypass, en que terminara la cuestion....
Saben algo del parque metropolitano Arequipa que se construira en el Cono norte cerca a Rio seco segun lei en un diario tedria 20Ha????


----------

